# Adjective + 하네?



## iiVii

안녕하세요!

Lately i've heard a korean song and in one part they say 낯설다 하네 and the translation says "you say i'm unfamiliar" and from what i know ~고 하다 means "someone say"

So Do they mean the same thing if i said 낯설다 하네 or 낯설다고 해요? what's the difference between these two? And please show me some example sentences with these two (V+하네 and V+고 하다).

감사합니다!^^


----------



## Peter71

하네, 하다, 해요? are diffrent.
there are 3 men. A, B, C
낯설다 하네 means A aked B about something. B heard from C. B anwser A. C가 그거 낮설다하네.
낮설다고 해요? A ask C's opinion of B. C가 낯설다고 해요?
낯설다고 하다 we don't use well. instead we use 낯설다고 한다.
It has 2 means. if it has intonation at 다  it is say other's opinion.
if it has no intonation, it is just explain.

I am poor in English. So It is hard to explain in English. But This site help me a lot. so I tried to help others. but I don't know it helps others or not.


----------



## iiVii

I'm also not so good in english but thank you very much for answering

So what i undrestand from your answer is :
*C가 낯설다 하네* means *C says this is unfamiliar*

And *C가 낯설다고 해요* means *C says B is unfamiliar*

And you don't use 하다 instead it is 한다

This was what you tried to say?


----------



## Peter71

your questions are change.
at first you asked without subject. but now you change the question
"C가 낯설다 하네" There is subject. so it has two meanings.
1. C said something is unfamiliar.
2. someone said that C is unfamiliar.
in this case, c가 낯설다 하네 = c가 낮설다 해요. but
c가 낯설다 하네 -> old person or same age person say that to younger person.
C가 낯설다 해요 -> polite way. usually young person say that to older person.
C가 낯설다 하다. it is a little strange. C가 낯설다고 한다. is better.
C가 낯설다고 한다 = C가 낯설다고 하네


----------



## iiVii

So now what's the deference between "C가 낯설다 하네" and "C가 낯설다고 하네" ?
Do they both mean the same thing?


----------



## Peter71

Yes  c가 낮설다 하네=c가 낯설다고 하네


----------



## iiVii

Thank you very much 정말 감사합나다 ^^


----------



## Rance

There is some minor difference.

A는 B가 낯설다 한다. (You heard it directly from A. Think as direct quotation.)
A는 B가 낯설다고 한다. (You heard it from someone which can be either A, B or C)


----------



## iiVii

Then in A는 B가 낯설다고 한다 why we say A는 ? 
If we are not sure who said the sentence 
And thank you^^


----------



## Rance

A is the subject for 낯설다.


----------



## iiVii

So the transulation for *A는 B가 낯설다 
한다 *would be *B says A is unfamiliar*
And *A* is the speaker of the sentence 

But *A는 B가 낯설다고 한다 *means the same thing but the speaker doesn't have to be the subject of the sentence.

?Is that right


----------



## Rance

iiVii said:


> *한다 *would be *B says A is unfamiliar*



I think I wasn't clear enough, but no, it's not.

Treat the sentence like one with quotation marks omitted.
A는 B가 낯설다 한다  => A는 "(나는) B가 낯설다" 한다.
Here 나 refers to speaker A.
It's not a colloquial style, and I believe such style were more common in old novels than recent ones.


----------



## iiVii

I get it now thank you 감사합니다
 i think that's why it's a lyrics for a song


----------

